# confidence



## hellize (Sep 21, 2019)

The weather was calm. No clouds blot the sun on the open sky. Thou the calmness of the outer world doesn't really count if the opponent dwells in a damp cave. The grotto presents a different kind of tranquility, the gruesome stillness derived from darkness. It takes courage, determination and a bit of craziness to go up against such a formidable adversary. One that lives in the shadows and only leaves its den, when hunger drives him out into the open. But these occasions are rare and they mostly happen on the darkest of nights, when the beast has the same advantage on its side. The blackness, which consumes all. Why not turn the table of opportunity and win the favor of the gods for the cause? Instead of cowardly waiting for the inevitable, one could just as easily greet it with dignity and with open arms. The spirits favor the brave.
The young man was deep in his thoughts. The sun slowly past the point of no return and darkness engulfed the land. A sudden flash crossed his mind, he sprang up from the campfire, shaking from within and for the wonderment of the others, raced into the thick undergrowth. The elders knew his destination, the cave. When they caught up, he has already past the mouth of the cavern. Only one dared to follow.
He found his brother mauled to death on the stony floor, in the middle of a pool of blood. Rage and the lust for vengeance didn't help him against the great cat, who was now enjoying the free meal.
The tiger haven't noticed the second intruder, who was right behind it, accepting the gruesome scene, his heart filled with fear and fury as he reached for his blade. The cat got scent of him, turned and a faint ray of moonlight lit his gargantuan fangs, showing its horrible beauty, but the steel answered with a flash as well and with the giant cats roar, its last breath also left its mouth.

One needs more than blind rage and frenzied confidence to face a Sabre tooth.

It is 42.5 cm long. The blade is 27 cm long, 7 cm wide and 7 mm thick. The accessories are all pattern welded and the bolster is formed of one solid piece, hugging the blade from above.
The handle is iron wood.
It feels very brutal, when held in hand, almost like a small sword!


----------

